# Did the Top of the Board Change?



## nicnap (Jan 10, 2009)

Did the top portion of the board change? Mine simply has the top 5 stats; it doesn't have the neat things on the right about the "hottest threads" any more. Is there a way to get that format back with the update, or do I just need to get used to it? (I like all the other stuff, I was just wondering)

It also made me read and agree to the forum rules before I could post just now...am I in trouble?


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 10, 2009)

nicnap said:


> Did the top portion of the board change? Mine simply has the top 5 stats; it doesn't have the neat things on the right about the "hottest threads" any more. Is there a way to get that format back with the update, or do I just need to get used to it? (I like all the other stuff, I was just wondering)
> 
> It also made me read and agree to the forum rules before I could post just now...am I in trouble?



me too.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 10, 2009)

I just had someone over here working on my computer, I thought he'd done that somehow!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 10, 2009)

I missed this earlier.

Yes, it changed. Unfortunately, I have no control over the Product change.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 10, 2009)

nicnap said:


> Did the top portion of the board change? Mine simply has the top 5 stats; it doesn't have the neat things on the right about the "hottest threads" any more. Is there a way to get that format back with the update, or do I just need to get used to it? (I like all the other stuff, I was just wondering)
> 
> It also made me read and agree to the forum rules before I could post just now...am I in trouble?



I really thought that I was in trouble! I actually re-read the rules and thought, "Which of these rules did I break?"


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 10, 2009)

nicnap said:


> Did the top portion of the board change? Mine simply has the top 5 stats; it doesn't have the neat things on the right about the "hottest threads" any more. Is there a way to get that format back with the update, or do I just need to get used to it? (I like all the other stuff, I was just wondering)
> 
> It also made me read and agree to the forum rules before I could post just now...am I in trouble?



I think that those stats are still there, but they are in a drop down now. See attached shot.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I know! Where'd it go?


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 10, 2009)

he beholds said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > Did the top portion of the board change? Mine simply has the top 5 stats; it doesn't have the neat things on the right about the "hottest threads" any more. Is there a way to get that format back with the update, or do I just need to get used to it? (I like all the other stuff, I was just wondering)
> ...



Sooo funny...I thought the same thing!!

Well as they say, all former Pittsburghers think alike.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Rich and Fred. At least I am not in trouble, and have had some probationary restrictions placed on the top of my PBBlack.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 11, 2009)

nicnap said:


> Thanks Rich and Fred. At least I am not in trouble, and have had some probationary restrictions placed on the top of my PBBlack.



EXCUUUUUUUSE me! Nobody said that YOU were not in trouble. Rich and Fred simply explained that what you have feared to be the firstfruits of wrath had nothing to do with the actual eschatological wrath which is being stored up against you in the computerized book of THE Infractions. In due time, in due time my young miscreant.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Jan 11, 2009)

he beholds said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > Did the top portion of the board change? Mine simply has the top 5 stats; it doesn't have the neat things on the right about the "hottest threads" any more. Is there a way to get that format back with the update, or do I just need to get used to it? (I like all the other stuff, I was just wondering)
> ...



Me too!


----------

